# Tradfri Vs Hue



## hss (10 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour à tous,
je dois me rendre à Ikea ce weekend et j'hésite à prendre le kit de démarrage Tradfri.
Pensez vous que cette gamme vaut les produits Hue ? 
merci pour votre aide


----------



## thefutureismylife (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour hfs, 

il y a déjà quelques retours à ce sujet sur ce topic : https://forums.macg.co/threads/je-vais-tester-pour-vous-ikea-tradfri.1298101/

Pour te faire un retour rapide, si tu n'as pas de pont Philips Hue, effectivement le kit de démarrage Ikea peut vraiment être interessant (surtout en terme de tarif). Pour la qualité, nous n'avons pas le recul suffisant pour savoir. 
Mais point positif : le pont Ikea est compatible avec les ampoules Hue (à confirmer, je n'ai pas pu tester - je n'ai pas de pont Hue). En revanche l'inverse n'est pas possible, le pont Philips n'accepte pas les ampoules Ikea. 

Pour quelqu'un comme moi qui a déjà un pont Hue, devoir cumuler un deuxième pont m'ennuie. Mais si tu pars à zéro, vas y !


----------



## JB747 (12 Novembre 2017)

Bjr,
J’ai acheté le pont Tradfri il y a 2 semaines et j’en suis super content. 
Les ampoules réagissent immédiatement avec l’appli HomeKit.


----------



## Epoque (14 Novembre 2017)

thefutureismylife a dit:


> En revanche l'inverse n'est pas possible, le pont Philips n'accepte pas les ampoules Ikea.



Je me permets d’intervenir, étant équipé Hue, j’ai pu ajouter des spots gu10 IKEA sans souci. Par contre, les ampoules IKEA ne reversent pas dans HomeKit, je ne peux les contrôler que depuis l’appli Hue.

Pour ma part ça va se finir avec les 2 ponts car le but est de tout contrôler via HomeKit, ayant plus d’une douzaine de spots gu10 à remplacer, l’alternative IKEA est bien plus abordable...


----------



## thefutureismylife (17 Novembre 2017)

Epoque a dit:


> Je me permets d’intervenir, étant équipé Hue, j’ai pu ajouter des spots gu10 IKEA sans souci. Par contre, les ampoules IKEA ne reversent pas dans HomeKit, je ne peux les contrôler que depuis l’appli Hue.
> 
> Pour ma part ça va se finir avec les 2 ponts car le but est de tout contrôler via HomeKit, ayant plus d’une douzaine de spots gu10 à remplacer, l’alternative IKEA est bien plus abordable...


Ah interessant donc ce ne serait pas un blocage de Philips, mais probablement une optimisation possible à venir ? Interessant ! Je pensais avoir lu le contraire. Merci Epoque !

Vivement que les interrupteurs Ikea soient compatibles HomeKit !


----------

